# Diff between Apistogramma Cacatuoides/ Agassizi???



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

So what is the difference between these guys as I am confused? I can get both in a double red option?

Cacatuoide









Agassizi


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Differant species that have the same man made color strain ... cauc's are easier to take care of, agassizi are *ALOT* prettier IMO.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

dorsal and tail shape... and agassizi is longer in body length.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The most significant difference that can be seen consistently is the tail shape...


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

That's like comparing a Chevy Cobalt to a Saturn Ion, they're the same unibody, and drive train, but the Saturn has composite body panels with little differences in appearance, the interior of the two vehicles looks different but is about the same as far as comfort goes. Both models are available in black but that doesn't make them the same.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*kornphlake* great analogy!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Although the tail fin of the Cobalt is much like the tail fin on the Ion... but the tail fins of the Apistos are different...


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

The cacatouides (top fish) has a tall, spikey dorsal fin (the fin along the top of the body). They also have a caudal fin (tail) that has extensions on both the top and bottom of the fin. They are much "chunkier" and have very thick lips. A double red cacatouides refers to a fish that has the red markings in the caudal fin and either the dorsal or anal fin (the fin below the body in back). A triple red would have the markings in all three. However, there is a lot of variation and loose use of these terms. In fact, a single spawn of these fish will prodduce an amazing diversity of patterning in the offspring.

The agassizii has a low even dorsal fin and the caudal is spade shaped. Their body shape is much more elongated than cacatouides. There are a whole lot of names applied to the color form in your photo including double red, super red, triple red, red/black, red/yellow, etc. Many different breeders/importers/pet stores will apply all kinds of names to this color form to try and make it sound unique.

Both of these are aquarium strains that have been developed by breeding wild fish for desired characteristics for many generations.

DC


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

The cacatouides (top fish) has a tall, spikey dorsal fin (the fin along the top of the body). They also have a caudal fin (tail) that has extensions on both the top and bottom of the fin. They are much "chunkier" and have very thick lips. A double red cacatouides refers to a fish that has the red markings in the caudal fin and either the dorsal or anal fin (the fin below the body in back). A triple red would have the markings in all three. However, there is a lot of variation and loose use of these terms. In fact, a single spawn of these fish will produce an amazing diversity of patterning in the offspring.

The agassizii has a low even dorsal fin and the caudal is spade shaped. Their body shape is much more elongated than cacatouides. There are a whole lot of names applied to the color form in your photo including double red, super red, triple red, red/black, red/yellow, etc. Many different breeders/importers/pet stores will apply all kinds of names to this color form to try and make it sound unique.

Both of these are aquarium strains that have been developed by breeding wild fish for desired characteristics for many generations.

DC


----------

